# Shooting is good therapy(2nd time out with XD9)



## gr8johnson (Aug 23, 2007)

I will post the pics here too, But first a little chatter. I really find shooting very relaxing. Some one might say that that does not make since. All the noise and the implied violence. I say no. I have a way of breathing and blocking out the other noise and activity. I have been able to do this with other things like golf too. I learned to do this in Marine Corps boot camp. I am not bragging (well maybe a little) but I was really good with an M16-A2. I fired top shooter every time at the range. I topped out at 246 out of 250 at my best. I really do block every thing and one out. It is very relaxing. This is my second time out with my XD9. I have very little experience with handguns. I love this gun. I do not have to think about what it will do. It does what we tell it to do. I am still learning my grip and trigger pressure. I am figuring it out. I tried the parallel thumb grip. That worked good. I tried the more fluid trigger pull and the very slow "hair by hair" method that Todd Jarret teaches. They both work good too. Bad guys might not wait for the slower pull though. This is a good representation of my targets. Some worse with some spraying. I had 16 rounds in the mag except on the 10 yd fast, only 10. That was the first and only 25 yard attempt. Yes, I pull to the left some. I think over all it looks pretty good so far. Sorry for rambling on and on and on.

http://i235.photobucket.com/albums/ee185/gr8johnson/targets006.jpg


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

gr8johnson said:


> I will post the pics here too, But first a little chatter. I really find shooting very relaxing. Some one might say that that does not make since. All the noise and the implied violence. I say no. I have a way of breathing and blocking out the other noise and activity. I have been able to do this with other things like golf too. I learned to do this in Marine Corps boot camp. I am not bragging (well maybe a little) but I was really good with an M16-A2. I fired top shooter every time at the range. I topped out at 246 out of 250 at my best. I really do block every thing and one out. It is very relaxing. This is my second time out with my XD9. I have very little experience with handguns. I love this gun. I do not have to think about what it will do. It does what we tell it to do. I am still learning my grip and trigger pressure. I am figuring it out. I tried the parallel thumb grip. That worked good. I tried the more fluid trigger pull and the very slow "hair by hair" method that Todd Jarret teaches. They both work good too. Bad guys might not wait for the slower pull though. This is a good representation of my targets. Some worse with some spraying. I had 16 rounds in the mag except on the 10 yd fast, only 10. That was the first and only 25 yard attempt. Yes, I pull to the left some. I think over all it looks pretty good so far. Sorry for rambling on and on and on.
> 
> http://i235.photobucket.com/albums/ee185/gr8johnson/targets006.jpg


Shooing is GREAT therapy! Whenever I'm stressed out, I headfor the range. It's a geat combination of focus, and absolute agression.

I'm also a golfer, and yes, each squeeze is like each swing. You have to forget about your last shot. If your last "flier" is on your mind, on the course, or at the range, your next shot will suffer.

What I'm really looking forward to is taking my XD 45 north with me to NY and shooting there, in the wide-open spaces. My Uncle has a gong-range or steel plates. Nothing beats lead-on-steel for stress relief...

Jeff


----------



## Hokkmike (Oct 22, 2007)

gr8johnson said:


> implied violence.
> http://i235.photobucket.com/albums/ee185/gr8johnson/targets006.jpg


I think shooting is relaxing too. I prefer to think of it as great force as opposed to implied violence. Violence is really a definition of one way that a firearm may be used.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

It is no more violent to hit the bull's eye than to hit the cup in golf, or to hit pins in bowling. Or to hit the ball in croquet.

Sport shooting is just that, hitting the target. And, yes, shooting, is relaxing. The concentration required blocks out other cares of the world, momentarily. As I've said before, shooting is 95% concentration.


Bob Wright


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I believe that hunting down that ever so elusive paper bullseye is one of the most relaxing thing there is. They aint good eatin' I know but there's so many I just don't think I will thin the heards down enough to hurt anything; even though Hillery is trying to make the paper target an endangered species and protect it with the power of her party :smt082


----------

